# Eye veins..



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dunno if this is another abnormality for kodie but... I noticed when he looks to the side... I can see red veins on the white part of his eyes. They are pretty thick veins and they looks like they are raised from the eye little.. umm.. I know veins in eyes are normal.. but anyone else see these on their baby?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Yes Phoebe has those. My vet said its common but didnt really say why... Holli didnt have them so when I noticed them first I thought it was a bad thing.







She said its ok.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

Sunshine has one of those thick veins too


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kylee has veins on her eyeball too


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Tic has those veins that pop out a little in his eyes. I asked the vet before and she said that sometimes as the dog grows they will go away, but sometimes that's just the way their eyes are. Tic's never went away.


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Cha Cha has some too, but it's normal. I don't think you need to worry about your cutie pie!!!








Jellybn1


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

fenway has them too, I was going to ask the vet about them on the next visit. He looks like he needs some Visine.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy has that also


----------

